# Newbie



## Eric158 (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm new here, want to meet more friend and learn more


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 7, 2020)

Welcome to imf


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## brazey (Sep 7, 2020)

[h=1]Welcome....[/h]


----------



## CoachB84 (Sep 8, 2020)

Glad your here!


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## so1970 (Sep 12, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Tfusion (Sep 14, 2020)

Welcome! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drugsgear (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------

